# Puppy Mill investigation



## Drewberry (May 13, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm new to this section of the GSD forums... I wanted to share something with people whom I know are passionate about keeping not only GSDs healthy, but all wonderful dogs.

I'm a news reporter in Fort Wayne, IN. Today I reported on puppy mills for the first time. The story is related to several investigations over the last year done by the Humane Society of the United States. Maybe this is old news to some of you, but I feel any exposure of puppy mill support is worth repeating. This particular pet store in Fort Wayne had just received a GSD pup and was prepping her for sale. My heart broke more than once today.

WANE-TV: Supporting Puppy Mills? 

Thanks for listening.


----------

